# Training Courses - by agouderia (~FFA, ~BHM, Romance)



## agouderia (Apr 8, 2010)

_~FFA, ~BHM, Romance_ - An innocent young FFA runs into her first serious BHM

*Training Courses *
by agouderia​

*I - The Wrong Set of Defenses* 

Just as the pre-heaving started, Evelyne was able to pull over into the small parking lot, cut the engine and jump out of the car, gulping fresh air, managing to somehow calm her protesting stomach again. She had another 300 miles to drive to reach that remote resort, to attend a week of presentation training, so she could continue working for the agency to finance her way through grad school. No matter what, she had to get there, somehow sit her way through this week and at least pass the assessment. 

Despite having missed the initial training she had been scheduled for over a year ago, the agency had started to let her do some of the new programs because she had her foreign language skills in her favor &#8211; and the fact that she was a young woman, the perfect match for the new target groups they were expanding into. But now, her friend, mentor and supervisor Katherine &#8211; who ran the new international programs section &#8211; had told her there was no longer a way around her attending the missing last presentation training, she could not give her any further assignments until she had completed the course. Calling in sick was not an option. 

After having half way calmed down, having had a few sips of water, Evelyne got back in the car and drove on; stomach flu or no stomach flu she had to survive this week, where else was she going to get another job that paid $500 per assignment day to a grad student? But with every mile she was getting closer, she felt queasier, the cold dread in her mounting, her hands and feet turning to ice despite 88°F. 

Ever since she had missed the original presentation training for all the members of her international and women’s programs group because of Lyme disease, she had been trying to get around it &#8211; mainly because of the disastrous reputation of the trainer, Stuart Pratton. All her friends and project collaborators had told her horrible stories about how their training had gone; Pratton letting less than half the other members of her project team pass only after the board had intervened. Evelyne also knew that Katherine and Pratton despised each other; her being Katherine’s protégée wouldn’t make things easier. She’d try to lay low, be as inconspicuous as possible, hope she could survive on her knowledge from working on the international project team.

Stopping three more times to rest Evelyne finally made it to Ashtonbury Park around 4 pm &#8211; only to be surprised by its beauty. On hearing where the training was to be held, she had cursed the remote location more than once &#8211; but now, seeing the large compound of the former antebellum plantation, refurbished in excellent taste overlooking a small lake, she thought at least the surroundings were as pleasant as can be for a week in July. 

Her spirits immediately dropped as she opened the folder she received on checking in: There were altogether 12 participants at the training &#8211; only three women and she was the only one of them under 50. Of the men, only one was under 30 &#8211; he seemed to be from the agency’s subsidiary that did church work; far off from her own line, making Evelyne feel even more miserable.

“You must be Evelyne, nice to meet you,” a friendly voice said next to her; she turned to look levelly into soft brown eyes behind small framed glasses, a gentle smile, shook the outstretched hand.

“How do you know my name?” Evelyne was bewildered, feeling nausea rise in her again.

“Well, you have our training folder in your hand &#8211; there are only three women on the list. Taking the non-chivalrous age-component into consideration, it had to be you,” her counter-part smilingly explained, only to have worry wipe across his face almost immediately. “Are you okay? You look like you are not feeling well. Is there anything I can do for you?”

Taking a deep breath, Evelyne shook her head. “It’s okay, thank you. Nice to meet you, too. May I in turn ask who you are?”

“Sorry, David Grapeton,“ he responded. “But are you sure you’re fine? You’re so pale you look almost green in the face. Would you like something to drink?”
“That would be nice. You’re right, I’m not feeling great; I’m just recovering from some summer stomach bug,” letting herself be lead over to a small sofa. 

David motioned her to sit down, left, only to come back with a pitcher and two glasses. “I arrived early today, made myself some peppermint tea and chilled it &#8211; no ice, no sugar, that should do you good.” He poured her a glass. 

Evelyne drank a few sips, quickly checking her folder &#8211; there he was: David Grapeton, manager-to-be of the agency’s office in Jakarta. As David settled across from her, she checked him out discreetly &#8211; rather short, only her own height of 5’8’, with a slim, almost delicate build. Most astounding about him was the incredibly friendly, caring and relaxed attitude he conveyed. 

“David, this is really nice; it’s also very helpful in calming my stomach. Thank you so much &#8211; but how did you know I just needed this? You don’t know me at all.”

“Well, I could see from how pale you were that you’re not feeling well,” David shrugged slightly. “Also &#8211; I had time to read through the folder, I’m interested in talking to you, because I’ll be heading an international office of the agency, while you are on the new in-coming programs team of the international department, we should compare notes. And I have to admit, I feel a bit sorry for you. You’re by far the youngest here, the only young woman, that’s not going to be so easy … and seeing you looking so visibly ill…..”

“Wow, you probably are the most observant and considerate man I have ever met,” Evelyne laughed lightly, feeling much better instantly. “What you will be doing, opening up the new office in Jakarta, also sounds incredibly interesting. Do you believe in instant friendship?”

“That’s something I honestly think we can work on in the next days,” David smiled. “Now let me help you carry your bags to your room so you can rest a bit before our first meeting before dinner.”

***
On her way to the first meeting, Evelyne noticed her room was probably the furthest away from the main building and its meeting rooms; she had to walk along an endless corridor-like porch, the uncomfortable feeling of fear &#8211; physically palpable in welling nausea and icy cold streaming into her extremities &#8211; rising with every step closer she got. As she entered, she was overwhelmed with relief as the first person she saw was David Grapeton, who waved her over to his side of the tables, gestured her to sit on the chair he had saved next to him, handing her another glass of the soothing cool peppermint tea. 

Evelyne settled with a grateful smile, as David introduced her to Eileen, a motherly looking woman nearing 60, who patted her shoulder on greeting. “Evelyne, it’s so good to meet you, Katherine at headquarters told me to keep an eye on you, told me you are her best young talent. Don’t you worry, I used to work in the same department as Stuart Pratton, I know how to handle him &#8211; I’ll make sure he doesn’t hurt you.”

“Eileen, so nice to meet you. I can’t say how grateful I already am to you David for taking such good care of me. I don’t know anybody here &#8211; but somehow everybody seems to know me … even better, wants to take care of me,” Evelyne was overwhelmed.

David showed a small grin. “Well, no surprise there, you are something like the white raven in this group….” making Evelyne realize that this might be the easiest approach to surviving the week &#8211; taking on the role of the innocent, slightly helpless baby of the group, letting everybody pamper her.

A door closed noisily, the room hushed as a gruff voice said, “Good afternoon everyone. Welcome to the agency’s presentation skills training!”

Her eyes widening in disbelief Evelyne had to bite her under lip to keep her mouth from falling open in surprise. Nobody had warned her of the immense physical presence of Stuart Pratton. Not overtly tall at barely 6’, he was extremely powerfully built with heavy shoulders, strong arms and massive wrists showing out of his rolled up shirt sleeves. A wide bull’s chest gave way to an enormous round barrel shaped belly, the oversized upper body supported by thick legs, planted sturdily apart increasing the entire air of command he issued. 

Evelyne had to stare &#8211; at the impressive belly overhang, smoothly encased in a blue-and-white striped shirt pushing belt and waistband down. In the rear were thick love-handles forcing their way over the same belt. It took her a while before she could actually concentrate on his facial features, not sure if they could seriously be called attractive. Without doubt they were very strong, masculine softened only by the plump flesh of his cheeks and neck &#8211; looming dark grey eyes, sensuous lips seemingly well practiced in tasting the pleasures of life and a shock of unruly blond hair. 

Pratton must have been talking for about five minutes before Evelyne was able to focus on what he was saying. It turned out to be the regular agency introduction speech she had heard already at least a dozen times, so she hadn’t missed anything. Alone his voice &#8211; deep, almost something of a growl to it &#8211; sent shivers down her spine, as did watching his belly sway in rhythm with his love-handles moving up and down over a plump but unspectacular backside as he walked back and forth in front of the group. 

“Wow, he sure has gotten fat again since his last divorce,” Eileen mumbled next to her, sending tingles between Evelyne’s thighs. She felt like she had somehow entered into the dark theater at the movies, but what she now saw on the screen had nothing to do with the plot she had been prepared for. Instead of encountering a revolting, disagreeable, mean, scheming man she had every reason to be afraid of, she found herself in the situation of having to suppress intensive feelings of physical lust, completely forgetting how queasy she had felt all day to be drawn to her trainer and examiner by sheer big animal magnetism.

“Evelyne, get yourself a sheet of paper for writing your poster,” Stuart Pratton’s low growl came from above where he stood in front of her desk startling Evelyne, who realized she had been staring at his belly in awe. 

In automatic mode, she batted her eye-lids and pouted a bit in looking up. “Yes?”

A somewhat wolfish, knowing grin crept across Stuart’s face, patting his belly. “You did get the message that you are supposed to do a poster introduction of yourself, why you are here at this training, following the pattern I wrote down over there?”

“Oh yes! I’ll try,” Evelyne was saved in this moment by David, who handed her paper and some markers. 

“I got these for you to save you the trouble. Would you like any other colors as markers?”

“No, thank you so much David, you’re great,” giving him her most dazzling smile while Stuart retreated smirking. 

Evelyne set to work, this was easy &#8211; her handwriting was a natural asset, she was good in structuring her thoughts and doing convincing imagery, even though her actual drawing skills were poor. Starting out by doing her poster horizontally instead of vertically as the assignment suggested, then opting for a summery scene &#8211; her life as a sail boat, the waves as her experiences, the clouds her ideas about working for the agency and the sun as the ultimate goal &#8211; to introduce herself. 

Stuart walked by the desks, looking at their work stopping at Evelyne’s just as she was about finished, shaking his head. “That’s not good!” before calling out, “Time is up! Who wants to go first? Introduce themselves officially.”

Evelyne was shocked, the cold fear that had retreated in the past half hour, giving way to much warmer physical sensations, roared back, leaving her feeling miserable &#8211; so it was just as bad as everybody had always told her. 

David patted her arm reassuringly. “He probably needs new glasses, yours is great, look at mine!” Being left-handed &#8211; he had a horrible scrawl, had labored tediously at it. Still his poster looked a mess. Eileen glowered at Stuart mumbling to Evelyne. “I’m here just for fun, I have nothing to lose &#8211; I’ll give him a telling off later in private to make sure he isn’t so mean to you anymore.”

Still Evelyne felt awful, only wanted to see the session end, lie down on her bed to cry. The first two who had presented themselves were Edgar, a self-important 30-something candidate for one of the agency’s new Latin America offices, and Marek, an amusing Pole from Poznan who was to run the new Warsaw office and spoke the most entertaining English. To get it over with, Evelyne raised her hand to go next, but Stuart turned her down, calling on Eileen. The same happened with the next two presenters; as she raised her hand for the fourth time, Stuart half barked at her, “Evelyne, you have to wait. It’s not your turn yet!” 

By now, Evelyne was on the brink of tears &#8211; half scared, half defiantly angry. Maybe she was biased, but so far none of the posters had been as good as hers. Admittedly Stuart gave methodical, constructive but thoroughly professional, not personally insulting feed-back to everyone &#8211; even though some were so poor Evelyne was surprised grown professionals dared offer such a presentation. Finally, everyone except Evelyne had presented, so Stuart nodded at her to take the floor. She hung her poster on the board, squared her shoulders went through her presentation, finishing with a deep breath and taking her seat again, not looking up anymore. 

A short clapping made her start and raise her head, looking around, catching Stuart’s friendly amused gaze on her. “That was not good &#8211; that was perfect. A clear image, well-structured, perfectly legible &#8211; everybody in this room, will always remember you as the woman who sees her life as a sail boat. Sorry I made you wait, but I knew if you were one of the first, nobody would pay any more attention to my individual feedback to their presentations, only make a mental note to copy yours the next time. There is such a thing as a too good example. But now it’s time for dinner &#8211; at least I’m starving!” giving his belly a resounding slap. 

Going weak with relief, Evelyne suddenly noticed she was incredibly hungry herself.

A long dinner table was set up in the converted barn, half open now in summer time with a delicious looking buffet. Eileen made sure Evelyne settled next to her right next to the head of the table, Edgar took the seat across from her with David on Evelyne’s other side. As Stuart arrived, he sat down at the head of the table with a plate piled high with appetizers. Eyeing the buffet Evelyne nevertheless was worried what she could stomach, not wanting to get sick again, so she stuck to a bit of rice and steamed vegetables.

On seeing her plate, Stuart grimaced in disgust. “Don’t tell me you’re one of those health food, diet-talk ladies!”

With a small laugh, Evelyne indicating at her well-proportioned size 12 curves, shook her head. “No way, normally I’m a serious foodie, I love to cook, bake and eat. Right now my stomach could be in better shape, so I’m just being careful, to be sure I’ll be alright for the rest of the week, make the most of it.”

“Good to hear first impressions were correct impressions,” Stuart’s eyes appreciatively raked her cleavage, well displayed in a summery fitted peasant style blouse, shoveling in two more appetizers before letting out a laugh. “Oh, so you’re the one from the new team who got sick every time she was supposed to come to my training! I was starting to take it personally! See, now you’re here - and there is nothing to be afraid of, is there?” his voice becoming low, intimate towards the end, giving Evelyne a deep look, locking eyes.

“No, there probably isn’t. I think I’ll be fine,” Evelyne blushed, returned his look as long as she dared hold it. An electrical shock swooping down her spine causing serious damage in her lower regions. 

Eileen saved her further embarrassment by wrapping her arm protectively around Evelyne’s shoulder. “Stuart’s a classic case of worse bark than bite, dear. You don’t have to be afraid &#8211; we’ll look after you. Still, Stuart, keeping Evelyne hanging out on a limb during the whole presentation was not nice of you. She’s too young for such games,” she chided him. 

“That’s a very interesting question Eileen, which age is the right age for which type of games,” Stuart leered at Evelyne on getting up for a second plate from the buffet, who only found herself suddenly being fawned over by Edgar which irritated her immensely, so she turned to David to question him about his family.

Towards the end of the meal, Evelyne did feel a dessert craving thinking she could clearly give it a try if her body asked for it. As she had got up, Stuart called after her, “Evelyne, can you do me a favor, get me a plate of dessert &#8211; I feel too heavy now to get up and do it myself?” 

Seeing him mockingly try to lift his belly, Evelyne was wildly turned on. “My greatest pleasure! What would you like, any preferences?”

Cocking his eyebrow, Stuart shook his head. “I fully trust your good taste!” 

Quickly getting some slices of fresh peach and a cookie for herself, she grabbed a dinner not a dessert plate, assembling and arranging an abundant dessert still life on it, placing it in front of Stuart with the sweetest of smiles. “Enjoy!”

He grinned with delight, while Eileen reproached her. “I know you mean well, Evelyne, but Stuart doesn’t need extra feeding. Look at him! How much weight have you put on again since your divorce? You really have to watch it!”

“There are other times and places to discuss those details, Eileen,” Stuart brushed it off, slapping his belly. “I’m in good shape again since my divorce, you’re right. Let me remind you of ground rule number one &#8211; no diet talk during meals. It’s good to see Evelyne here has the right attitude: The more the merrier, the bigger the better, eh Evelyne?” licking chocolate mousse of his spoon in slow motion.

Giggling, Evelyne couldn’t help responding, “I think I can agree with the general tendency!”

The evening ran late, because Evelyne couldn’t resist staying up with Eileen, Marek and Stuart hearing stories about the early days of the agency. Eileen and Stuart walked her to her room, since they both were staying in small cabins even further away from the main building. Eileen hugged her good night. “Sleep well, hope you’re fully recovered in the morning.”

Stuart with a smirk wrapped his arm heavily around her, pulled her into his fleshy side. “Yeah, make sure to get that appetite back. Sweet dreams!”

Exhausted, dizzy, turned on, guilty, worried, delighted &#8211; Evelyne’s feelings were stumbling over each other incoherently as she collapsed on the bed in her room. Oh God, why hadn’t anybody warned her Stuart Pratton was a big boldly confident bear who could instantly push all her buttons into overdrive? 

All her friends had warned her about all sorts of things, how fussy he was about assignments, how high his standards were, how critical and cruel his feedback could be, how disgusting he was, how horrible his reputation as a three times divorced womanizer was, how mean he was in using his influence in the agency …. Blah, blah, blah. 

All completely irrelevant, if not to say misleading information! It had made her build up her defenses at the completely wrong side &#8211; leaving her weakness for big men as a wide open flank he could take in a leisurely storm, making her fall for him hard. Why hadn’t any of her idiot friends thought about that? Oh right, they weren’t aware of her private obsessions. 

All they knew of was of her 2-year college dating relationship with Damian, even though she had always had a crush on his chubby little brother Jason. Damian had fulfilled the criteria for presentable boyfriend, even wanted to marry her after college, but Evelyne was slightly bored by him, overtime suffering more and more from their physical incompatibility, being increasingly repulsed by his scrawny body and clumsy love-making. 

They hadn’t known Bradley, her first boyfriend, whom she had dated for 3 years in high school, a skinny kid who discovered his appetite making him gain 80 pounds during their time together as she perfected her cooking skills with him as a taste-tester. Despite being on a classic case of puppy love, it had taught Evelyne what kind of man she physically desired. 

Now she was here, for a whole week, lustily shivering every time she looked at Stuart’s big inviting belly, fantasizing about those powerful hands raking her body, those sensuous lips devouring her instead of dessert &#8211; what was she going to do? Well at least for tomorrow she knew she would have to rebuild a completely different set of defenses ….....


----------



## ashblonde (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice start! So glad to see you're writing more... 

I enjoy writing, but I SO adore reading other lovely works too :bow:


----------



## omr (Apr 9, 2010)

Quick question: Is there a particular reason you used Djakarta rather than Jakarta? The Djakarta reference threw me off, since I was under the impression that it's just Jakarta, and wikipedia is making the claim that Djakarta stopped being used in 1972. (And yes, I think it's weird that I'm fixating on it in this context.)

Makasih!


----------



## agouderia (Apr 10, 2010)

omr said:


> Quick question: Is there a particular reason you used Djakarta rather than Jakarta? The Djakarta reference threw me off, since I was under the impression that it's just Jakarta, and wikipedia is making the claim that Djakarta stopped being used in 1972. (And yes, I think it's weird that I'm fixating on it in this context.)
> 
> Makasih!




..... I'm so sorry, my using the old spelling Djakarta instead of Jakarta is simply sloppy linguistics; it has absolutely no political implications whatsoever!

Both spellings are still in regular use in German and Dutch (as oddly also are Beijing and Peking in that language context), so I used the one that came to mind first .... and the spell check also didn't notice.:doh:

Maybe one of the editors could be so kind to correct it??? Thank you!*(editor note: got it.)* 

I sincerely apologize in case this out-dated or misused name hurt any sensitivies, it was unintentional. 

..... now part II - hopefully with no further geo-political gaffes .....


----------



## agouderia (Apr 10, 2010)

*II - A Lost Cause*

The next morning she was nevertheless thankful that she had brought her entire collection of nice summer dresses to compensate her insecurity. Walking the long walkway to breakfast, Evelyne rehearsed her new set of defenses in her head: Keep eyes above Stuarts neck! Turn off naughty imagination! Avoid talking to Stuart outside of sessions! Sit on the far end of the table from him during meals! Go to bed early! Spend breaks with David!

Arriving last minute for breakfast she was grateful to see Stuart was already leaving for the meeting room, so she settled next to Eileen and Marek to quickly have toast and yoghurt. The session started out with an overview of the rest of the week, followed by an exercise in writing board presentation material samples where Evelyne browsed through. 

Stuart meticulously gave feed-back to everybody, just nodded at Evelynes before handing out lengthy assignment sheets. David groaned next to Evelyne. This is my personal hell, I know I have awful hand-writing  cant you write everything for me?

Somehow Stuart had overheard. That is one thing she will definitely not do. Evelyne come with me! - leaving the room.

But  she got no further, followed him wordlessly out to the pool side, were he took a tray of coffee and cup-cakes. Sit down, relax! handing her a cup.

What about my writing assignment? Evelyne asked uneasily.

You dont have to do it; youll learn nothing you dont already know how to do. Youre either a natural or you have done this type of training before. Stuart leaned back, biting into a cherry cup-cake. The others in your team will make you write enough during the rest of the week so that your groups presentations will always look the best. Take a break now. 

My handwriting has admittedly always made this stuff really easy for me, Ive never had to practice, Evelyne acknowledged, flustered. Instead of staying away from him, she was now going to have a one on one with Stuart almost all morning. She was particularly annoyed with herself that she had only brought her light sunglasses to match her dress that didnt hide her eyes all too well.

Have a cup cake; theyre really good and juicy. Stuart offered her the plate, taking a second for himself. Now tell me more about yourself, youre in grad school? And you have lived abroad a long time, right?

Nibbling on the cherry cup cake and downing a lot of coffee Evelyne answered Stuarts numerous questions, told about her grad school projects, her language experience, how she got to know the agency  him doing her the favor of staying simply professionally interested. 

Out of curiosity, which awful things have your friends from the international programs project told you about me, since you have been trying so hard to avoid me? Stuart suddenly grinned at her. Katherine almost asked the board to intervene in your favor, to dispense you from my training. I thought this was because you were horribly incompetent, which is clearly not the case  so why would they want to push you through on the sly? What did they tell you to make you so afraid? That Im a big fat wolf who eats little redheads alive?

That was the one warning I unfortunately did not receive! Evelyne blurted to her own mortification, feeling as if he had somehow read her mind noticing this fantasy spooking through it, making Stuart laugh till his belly jiggled wildly. She tried again with a more professional explanation. You probably know you have the reputation of being a strict examiner who gives very critical feed-back. So far, everything is absolutely normal in my opinion  I hear much more critical feedback everyday in grad school. But maybe thats the difference, all the others are much older than I am, not used to being examined any more on a daily basis  probably making them more sensitive to criticism.

So are you meaning to tell me you are disappointed I dont live up to my reputation? Stuart teased.

Oh no, not at all, its more . Evelyne bit her lip seeing him making her lock eyes, before she could look down into her lap, tingling all over once again.

Its more like what exactly? he asked in a low husky voice.

 its more that this redhead here was prepared for the wolf but not for his big appetite, it came out all wrong, making her close her eyes in a vain attempt to block out a few naughty images of a little red-riding hood setting involving herself, Stuart, stuffed picnic baskets and a big blanket on a clearing in the woods, feeling herself have to do some serious inner damage control.

 or could it be more like that our little redhead here does not want to admit she likes feeding big fat wolves, eh? Because then its even better to be devoured by them, once their appetite is whetted? Stuart mocked her very softly, playfully rubbing his belly while eyeing her, looking as if he was thoroughly enjoying himself. 

 but Im not like Harriet. Evelyne mumbled to herself.

Stuart seemed to have caught at least the name, for he suddenly said darkly, No  Im almost positive youre not like Harriet  even though I couldnt help noticing the two of you have certain tastes in common!  before rising brusquely, leaving a bewildered and turned on Evelyne sitting there.

*** 

During the evaluation session, Evelyne faked note taking while trying to sort out the Harriet reference: Harriet had been in her international project group  for the sole sake of her being a former sorority sister of Katherines. 
Harriet- a tiny 50 chirpy blond, mid-thirties, man desperate, whose Classics background had not been very useful during their project work. Harriet- who had started an affair with Stuart  as everybody knew  during the fateful training over a year ago Evelyne had missed. Harriet  who had gotten a permanent job at the agency through Stuart, only to dump him after a few months to move in with the President of the agency who also was a fat man, as Evelyne now realized. But since he was around sixty  almost 2 generations older than her reached only up to her chin at about 54 and had a serious drinking problem, he had never registered with her as a man, let alone an appealing big man. 
Yet it was clear evidence she and Harriet had a certain penchant in common. Harriets affairs into the upper echelons of the agency had ruined her friendship with Katherine; only her now being the top boss girlfriend forcing Katherine to stay on civil terms with her. 

After lunch Evelyne went for a walk with Eileen and David, deciding to try and extract from Eileen what she might know about Stuarts affair with Harriet. 

Eileen fortunately did not need much prompting. 

Harriet  heavens, dont ever use the name in Stuarts presence  making Evelyne cringe. That really got to him  she used her affair with him to get a job with the agency, was the cause of his most recent divorce  then dropped him for the big boss just as his third wife filed for divorce! Hes been in a horrible mood the past few months, really mean and nasty, taking his frustration out on everyone. Actually, I was pleasantly surprised how much more relaxed and normal he seems now. I also think he is quite taken by your talent  probably its a relief for him to see such a nice, intelligent young woman who doesnt want to use him for a change...

Evelyne immediately bent over to check her sandal strap to hide the incredibly guilty expression on her face, while Eileen continued. Its actually funny, you wouldnt believe it when you see how big he is, always more or less has been- but Stuart is pretty much a ladys man. Those three marriages, countless affairs  its probably just that he so far wasnt used to being used and dumped.

David laughed softly at this. Even though  despite being a man  I dont get the whole polygamy approach of many of my fellow men, I can tell you from intense observation  not only because of an Anthropology minor  that many women actually have a thing for the big bears; its the stone age instinct, looking for protection and good feeding! making Evelyne start picking little flowers to bow out of the discussion.

****

Now you will cast votes to form the teams you will be working in for the rest of the week, a visibly grumpy Stuart started the afternoon session. Everyone writes the three other people you want to be in a team with on a ballot and put it folded into this basket.

Without second thoughts, Evelyne wrote down David, Eileen and Marek, fervently hoping she wouldnt end up in a team with Edgar who kept winking at her. Stuart counted the results, wrote them on a sheet of paper letting out a slightly dirty laugh as he announced, We have a very clear result  everybody in this room except herself and one other person wants to be in a group with  Evelyne! You got 10 votes  so you have free choice of team members!

Blushing, Evelyne asked, That means I can choose the people I wrote down, right? Seeing Stuart nod, she said, Eileen, David, Marek  would you like to join me? All three smiled in delight and came over to her table, saying it was so great because they had also chosen her. 

Ok, that rules out our top contenders, Stuart smirked, since David and Marek came in second and third place. Edgar you can now take your pick! while Edgar looked extremely displeased.

The rest of the afternoon Evelyne spent organizing her team, planning their assignment together and sending Marek or Eileen off to arrange details with Stuart, who towards the evening started eyeing her intently again from afar. Since he was called out for a conference call before dinner, Evelyne relaxed as she chose a small extra table for her team, seating herself on a narrow 3-seater bench with Eileen after helping herself to wonderful roast chicken and tabouleh for dinner. It was chilly in the barn though, at least too chilly for Evelynes skimpy summer dress so she was rubbing her arms to stay warm half-way through the meal.

Our little red-head isnt cold, is she? it suddenly half-whispered in her ear from behind. Well, theres nothing like your own personal furnace to heat you up, without waiting for an answer, Stuart squeezed into the half-seat on the bench beside her, forcing Evelyne to move over towards Eileens briefly vacated one. As Eileen came back with a second plate Evelyne had to physically move into Stuarts bulk to find enough room for all three of them, electricity shooting through her as her naked arm touched the thick soft flesh roles on his sides, feeling as if it had been scorched, everything in her tightening to suppress her shudders. Stuart worsened things by looking at her from the side while eating in deliberate slow motion, pushing his belly far out on his thighs.

Honestly Stuart, cant you be more considerate for once? Eileen complained. Youre too big for this bench as a 3-seater! Go get yourself a chair! 

I am being considerate, Stuart responded. Havent you noticed poor Evelyne is freezing? Shell be much warmer, more comfortable squeezed in between us!

Checking Evelynes cold hands, Eileen exclaimed, Poor dear, Stuart is right, why didnt I notice? Here, Ill wrap my sweater around you, half covering her up and rubbing her hands, while Stuart used the opportunity to put his arm around her, pull her into his side, patting her naked upper arm. 
Evelyne looked at David in mock distress, the absurdity of the situation causing them both to laugh, wiping away the erotic tension  but didnt resist the chance to squeeze Stuarts big fleshy love-handle behind his back causing him to look at her accusingly while she innocently, playfully tossed her head to continue talking to David.

On their way over to the small porch of the meeting room after dinner, David still shook his head laughing. I feel sorry for you  being the baby of the group is not always easy! Stuart and Eileen outdo each other in fussing over you  even though it is rather sweet. Especially since Stuart normally had the reputation of being pretty nasty to young women. Are you fine with the situation?

Oh, I think I can handle it. Its definitely easier than being constantly picked on, Evelyne replied, briefly pondering whether she indeed was simply being babied by Stuart. But at 23 she was no child any more, while he was something like 41 as far as she knew, so not really old enough to be her father. No matter how David with his remarkably well-meaning, innocent approach to things perceived it, she was pretty sure the vibes she had been getting from Stuart were 98% clear - wondering to herself how she would deal with his attention for another four days.

***

Stuart joined the group on the porch late with several pitchers from the resorts small micro brewery, as Evelyne was ready to leave, politely declining his offer of a beer, making him snort, Okay, youre thankfully not into diet talk  but it would be even worse if you are a temperance advocate!

No danger of that, Evelyne grinned, I just dont care for beer, Im a wine woman, and Ive even done an internship in a winery once during high school. The wine list here is more or less non-existent, unfortunately.

Im relieved  we can take care of the wine issue tomorrow, no problem, Stuart took a draught of beer, leaned back, rubbing his belly in slow motion, eyeing Evelyne. In turn, can you do me a medium-sized favor, Evelyne? making even David raise his eyebrows in questioning.

Um, probably, why not? Evelyne held her breath.

Pulling out a folder, Stuart handed it to her. These are the new strategy papers for the Caribbean project  the French version. My French is admittedly too poor to be able to seriously assess whether they are any good. May I exploit your language skills and ask you to please proof read them?

Oh absolutely, no problem, Evelyne took the folder with an odd mixture of relief and disappointment, started to read the first page, bursting into laughter.

Whats so funny? Thats supposed to be serious business, Stuart looked half annoyed.

The translation is  if the first 3 paragraphs are any indicator  comically off, Evelyne giggled, reading on and skimming through the pages. From what I can tell, this will need more than proof-reading, more of a revision. But Id have to double check with the English original.

F***, I almost feared that  already the Spanish papers were far off, the new translation service is terrible, Stuart groaned. Now be a dear, pull up a chair and show me where you see the problems.

Evelyne did as told, showing him the most obvious mistakes while he half-leaned into her, making her pleasantly warm, relaxed, with a softly, teasingly pulsating arousal. I cant tell you definitely, but the entire wording has to be re-done, the language rhythm is off  probably a new translation from scratch would be easier than editing it.

Could you do that? After this training, you will have been through the material once very thoroughly  and Ive heard wonders about your French. 

It should be good, after seven Francophone years of school, Evelyne smirked as they started walking back to their rooms. Sure, the English original looks fine  but I couldnt do it until next week, since I gather I am not getting out of participating here this way, am I?

Stuart laughed. No, everybody else here would miss you too much! But next week would be fine; Ill make sure they pay you the full price.

Why thank you so much, thats great, as a grad student, some extra money is always welcome! Good night! Evelyne smiled as they reached her door.

Hmmm  yes  a very good night, with a quick move Stuart wrapped her into his bulk and into a voracious, hot kiss. Evelyne was stunned, responded to his kiss without thinking. She had never been kissed like this before; it was like being devoured alive, his tongue insistently probing her, her nipples going hard and her insides contracting almost painfully in urgent need. With her free hand, she grabbed his belly, fingering her way through the shirt buttons, digging her fingers deep under his heavy overhang making her shudder even more. Her mind went blank, leaving only room for intensifying the physical sensations. Stuart deftly used his mass to pin her against the wall, overwhelming her with his weight and the squishy softness of his belly, cupped her breast firmly pinching the nipple, then playfully biting into her earlobe making her moan softly. As she tried to grab his love handle with her second hand, pull him even tighter into her, she dropped the folder with the translation  it thunking on the floor snapping her into reality.

Inhaling deeply, Evelyne pulled out of his embrace shaking her head. Im so sorry, I cant, I really cant  its not right, good night, thank you, struggling to fit her room key into the lock. 

 hey, I had the feeling you were enjoying yourself, Stuart growled softly, running his hand down her back cupping one of her plump buttocks, and his tongue up the side of her neck. Whats wrong?

Im your participant, I really cant, I want to  but I cant tomorrow, see you, Evelyne stammered, not being able to resist one quick last kiss before she shut the door and curled up on her bed, biting her knuckles.


----------



## atwolfe (Apr 10, 2010)

This is really an incredible story! I love the feelings and the actual hesitancy and indecision that come through in Evelyne. Can't wait for more!


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, fantastic story! I look forward to seeing how this works it way out


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 14, 2010)

I like. More please! :blush:


----------



## agouderia (Apr 25, 2010)

*III &#8211; Up for grabs *

Sleeping was out of the question &#8211; Evelyne was totally wired and flopped around on the bed fitfully; even trying to masturbate did not relieve the tension that had built up inside her. Her body craved a strong, intimate touch as she had just gotten from Stuart &#8211; auto-eroticism was not up to the job of soothing her over-stimulated nerve endings. 

Her brain and body were fiercely at war: 
Her brain praised her for virtuously playing along all the smart girl rules she had learned &#8211; never let your hormones decide for you, never have sex on the first date (… or in this case, without even a real date), with superiors, in a business situation, with somebody to whom you’ll only be another notch on his bedpost. 

Her body told her that it was intensely frustrated at having been teased into high gears with no satisfaction, that she was being prissy, that she had missed a fabulous chance to have a fulfilling experience with the big body type she craved, with the additional plus of it being the big body of a practiced roué who obviously had the confidence to handle it.

Her brain told her it was the only reasonable thing to do, otherwise she would ruin her reputation in the agency, they would no longer see her competencies or take her seriously but only as another of these sluts who had slept her way into the job. It reminded her that having an affair with Stuart would ruin her friendship with Katherine, make her look ungrateful and deprive her of the really great support she had always received from her. 

Her body told her &#8211; so what? There’s nothing wrong with a little fun now and then. It deserved a little broadening of horizons just as much as her brain did. Anyway, nobody had to find out about a little fling….. 

Her brain insisted it was out of the question to keep a fling in such a gossipy place like the agency under wraps, Stuart’s affairs were all too well known, she’d just be one on the endless list of other floozies …. while her body argued back that it might be just the other way around, that she had ruined her chances in the agency by turning Stuart down, making him let her fail this training course.

Evelyne did not manage to close her mind, shut out these thoughts or come up with a decision or solution. She hardly slept, only dozed off once or twice to get up the next morning exhausted, still totally unsure of what to do, now also worrying how Stuart might respond to her having rejected him. Opting for her darkest sunglasses to hide her bleary eyes and help minimize her headache, she just had coffee and yoghurt for breakfast by herself on the porch, not feeling up to talking to anybody. 

Stuart came by, looked her up and down with a sly grin: “Looks like someone didn’t sleep well last night. Well… there are all sorts of hangovers you can suffer from …..” his eyes teasing her.

Not knowing what to say, Evelyne shrugged and blushed, but was secretly relieved that he did not seem to begrudge her last night’s rejection. 

After a short morning plenary session they were supposed to continue working in groups and since their daily assignment was for a program day out in the field, Evelyne was grateful to hand this over to David, who had more expertise in this than she did, while she stuck to developing the presentation. 

“We complement each other perfectly, we should work together more often in the future,” David smiled at her.

“Yes, we definitely should,” Evelyne was grateful for the creative but mechanical task that kept her busy enough took her mind off Stuart and made her forget her overwrought nervous system. By lunch she was so exhausted, she just grabbed a banana and took a nap, falling into deep sleep &#8211; only to wake up as she heard Eileen pounding on her door. 

“Evelyne sweety, what’s wrong? Are you not feeling well?” Eileen looked worried.

“No, I’m fine. Probably just still a bit weak-kneed from that stomach bug. Some rest did me good &#8211; I’m coming!”

The afternoon was uneventful, David and Evelyne continued with the program development assignment, letting Eileen and Marek help as best they could, but doing the bulk of the workload themselves. Stuart came in only once briefly, making it easier for Evelyne to close her mind to thoughts about him.

They were finished a while before dinner, even after double checking everything and David gave her a high five smiling: “We’re really a great team &#8211; I’m glad we met!”

“Yeah &#8211; we sure are,” Evelyne felt genuine fondness for him.

“I’m going for a swim before dinner in the pool to relax &#8211; want to join me?” David suggested.

“Brilliant idea &#8211; I’ll change, be right back.”

Diving into the pool, Evelyne instantly felt wonderfully relaxed and carefree. She and David went on to swim, play tag, dive, and try a game of water ball like a couple of silly kids. Stuart came by to watch them, Evelyne catching him eyeing her well exposed cleavage, making her tingle all over, imaging those hands tugging her down into the water were his. Making her also realize sharply, as much as she liked David, his touch so far had led to no physical response of her body; it was as if he was her brother. Sputtering water, she surfaced again only to instantly leap on David’s shoulders from behind to dunk him. 

Stuart laughed: “Make sure you get out of the water soon &#8211; it’s almost time for dinner! It’s not good at all to miss two meals in a row,” he chided her before going off again.

David indeed got out of the water shortly, but Evelyne decided she wanted to swim a few more laps to try and get rid of the tension that had been building up in her again. As she climbed out of the pool, she noticed Edgar waiting for her, eyeing her up and down: “Well, you’re maybe a bit on the chunky side … but a really spectacular rack. Those are real, aren’t they?”

“I beg your pardon….” Evelyne was too shocked to respond. 

Edgar wrapped his arm around her digging his hand into one of her buttocks &#8211; Evelyne pulled out of his arm, slapped him hard across the face and turned to walk away. 

“Oh don’t act like such a prude, it’s not very convincing! I’ve seen how you’ve been constantly letting Pratton and Grapeton feel you all up &#8211; that’s also a way of passing this course!” Edgar came after her, grabbing her bathing suit strap, pulling it down, exposing her breast roughly taking it into his hand. “If a shrimp and an old fat blob are allowed to do that, why shouldn’t I as the best looking guy here get a chance?” trying to pull her firmly into his arms.

Suddenly the path back to the rooms was blocked &#8211; Stuart lunged at Edgar’s collar, pulled him off Evelyne to shove him very hard into a clump of bushes. “You are dismissed! Leave this training course instantly, I’ll call headquarters!”

“I can explain, she led me on, I can apologize….”

“You’re not fit to apologize to her … get out of here!” Stuart’s voice was cold, contained with an underlying tone of pure disgust. He turned to Evelyne, picking up her towel, carefully wrapping her in it and exceedingly gently putting his arm around her shoulder, inviting her lean into the big protuberance of his belly, to feel its comforting warmth. Gingerly he wrapped his other arm around her, quietly cradling her against him asking in a soft voice: “Are you okay? Did he hurt you? Is there anything you need?”

It took Evelyne a few minutes before she could straighten herself up again: “I’ll be okay. I need a shower right know to wash all this off… Thank you for helping me, that was very kind…”

“Don’t thank me, I’m glad I came by &#8211; that was the least I had to do. I’m extremely sorry this happened to you at my training,” Stuart responded quietly, leading her back to her room. “Are you sure you are going to be okay? Is it alright for you to be alone now? Shall I make sure somebody looks after you?”

“No thank you, I’m really okay …. just thoroughly disgusted!” Evelyne shuddered slightly. “I need a little me-time right now. Thank you again.”

Under the hot shower Evelyne noticed she kept shuddering with true revulsion thinking about Edgar’s hands on her body and his crude remarks. As much as she rationally knew there was no excuse for his behavior, uncomfortable doubts kept rising in her, whether her own slightly playful interactions with Stuart and David had maybe given Edgar the wrong impression, prompted him to make this brutally blunt pass at her. What Evelyne in particular had trouble reconciling in her mind was that while Stuart had indeed been flirting very directly with her, her banter with David had only been simple, innocent fun among friends. But if a third party could even view this as a convenient pretext of making a pass at her, could she ever do anything right? Or didn’t it matter at all what she did, people would wag their tongues anyway no matter what the facts were? 

Evelyne toweled off, blow dried her hair then simply sat on the bed staring at the wall, not knowing what to do or think until it knocked and she heard Eileen’s voice ask carefully: “Evelyne are you okay? Could you open the door?”

Sighing, Evelyne got up; she knew it was no use to try to fend off Eileen. Also she was so confused, she wasn’t even sure whether she wanted company or preferred being alone. Quickly throwing on a t-shirt dress, Evelyne opened the door to see Eileen standing there with a tray of burgers, pasta salad and peach cobbler for dessert.

“May I come in? I brought you something to eat.” Eileen set down the tray and pulled Evelyne into a warm, motherly hug. “Are you okay? Stuart told me immediately what happened, said to come and look after you. That Edgar is an awful slimy guy, I never liked him. You poor thing!” softly rubbing her back.

“No, I’m doing okay,” Evelyne responded. “It’s just … well; I guess I’m pretty upset….”

“Now sit down here and eat something…”

“No, I don’t think so….”

“Evelyne, you already skipped lunch!” Eileen half scolded her. “The freshly grilled burgers are delicious! Wait till you taste the peach cobbler! You have to eat something,” continuing in a gentler voice: “Dear, I understand you’re upset, what Stuart told me sounded awful. If you need a good cry, I’m there for you….”

Eileen’s words served as a catalyst to clear the confusion in Evelyne’s mind: “Thank you Eileen, that’s really sweet of you. You’re right &#8211; I am upset, and angry, and humiliated …. but I’m not scared or feel like crying, I feel more like yelling at somebody. Eating something probably is a good idea… and it would be nice if you could keep me company.”

“That’s a good girl,” Eileen settled across from her at the small table. “Stuart was awfully upset he can’t be here to look after you personally. He had to leave for a meeting at the agency’s subsidiary down south here tomorrow morning; he’ll be back by tomorrow evening. He made me swear to take good care of you...”

Evelyne managed a crooked smiled, not knowing how she felt about Stuart’s absence. But she managed to finish one of the burgers, a bit of pasta salad and the entire portion of peach cobbler which was very tasty and sweetly soothing. 

As she had finished, Eileen suddenly said: “David and Stuart had a really good suggestion: You need to get out of here this evening. David offered to drive over to the small waterfalls, that’s about 20 miles, they have a nice lodge with a terrace there…. What do you think?”

Despite feeling most like curling up on her bed, Evelyne nodded and agreed &#8211; only to find herself in the passenger seat of David’s car 10 minutes later. The setting of the small lodge over the waterfall was beautiful and Evelyne relaxed as she found out their signature drink were Caipirinhas, her own favorite and an excellent way to unwind at the end of this trying day.

Just as she had settled after a few sips of her first drink, Evelyne’s phone rang.

_“Oh thank god I reached you! The network coverage out in Ashtonbury Park is dreadful! Where are you? How are you doing, you poor thing?”_ it was Katherine.

“I’m okay, my co-participants are taking good care of me,” was all Evelyne to say before Katherine went on: _“I can’t tell you how sorry I am I made you attend the training! You poor, poor thing! How disgusting, how dreadful! Just imagining having his fat fingers on my body, having to touch all that hideous flab makes me want to throw up! But this is his last scheme &#8211; I’m going to our president tomorrow morning, have him dismiss Pratton. You might even want to file for damages…”_

“Katherine … what on earth are you talking about?” 

_“Evelyne darling, it’s okay! I know you are embarrassed, are trying to be brave … but you don’t have to. It’s absolutely not your fault you have nothing to be ashamed of. Let me take care of everything!”_ Katherine made an unsuccessful attempt at sounding soothing. _“I feel for you, just having to work with him is awful! But having full body contact with that revolting blob … I can’t shudder enough! Edgar called me, telling me what happened, how he came in the last second….”_

“Wait a second &#8211; Edgar called you?” Evelyne interrupted her. “Now hold it, tell me exactly what he said!”

_“You’re a dear, but it’s not necessary … you don’t need to hear the awful details again. It’s bad enough if it’s in your own memory how dreadful Pratton physically harassing you must have been for you. Edgar was….”_

“Katherine &#8211; no &#8211; stop it! Listen to me! You seem to have gotten something wrong! I insist you tell me very precisely, in all details what Edgar told you!” Evelyne was feeling rising horror and panic as she slowly grasped where Katherine was coming from. 

_“I wanted to spare you, but if you insist,”_ Katherine sounded worried. _“Edgar called me maybe an hour ago, telling me he had caught Pratton harassing you by the pool, pulling down your bathing suit, groping you…. And that he helped you, knocking Pratton down…”_

“Katherine that is a big huge lie!” Evelyne was shocked. “It was exactly the other way around &#8211; Stuart helped me because Edgar was harassing me!”

_“I don’t believe it! You don’t have to try to cover up for Pratton, he cannot harm you! After tonight he will not do another assessment or evaluation of candidates for the agency ever again, I swear! I’ll make sure he gets the punishment he deserves….”_

“For heaven’s sake, Katherine, listen!” Evelyne yelled at her in trying to get her meaning across. “It really was the other way around &#8211; it was Edgar who assaulted me! Why should I try to cover up for Stuart? It was Stuart who helped me against Edgar!”

_“Are you sure?”_

“Of course I’m sure, it happened to me and I was completely sane and sober!” Evelyne was losing her patience. “It was Stuart who pulled Edgar off me after he had started groping me. Apart from that, Stuart has been totally nice and normal to me throughout the training &#8211; I don’t get why you have such problems with him….”

_“That sounds absolutely unbelievable!”_ Katherine still sounded very doubtful. _“I always found I could trust Edgar, he’s very professional ….”_

“Trust Edgar, that slime ball?” Evelyne shuddered. “Katherine, when will you finally learn that just because a guy looks like Barbie’s Ken he isn’t automatically honest, trustworthy, smart or whatever other positive adjective you can think of? Use your brain, not your eyes!” 

_“But are you sure no blame can be put on Stuart?”_

“Absolutely, 150% sure,” Evelyne emphasized. “You would be making a tremendous mistake, undermining your own position if you tried to take any action in the agency against Stuart because of this…”

_“Okay, you seem to be pretty convinced that Stuart did nothing wrong. But this means that Edgar will get all the blame. Stuart seems to have asked him to leave the training, will probably ask for him to be fired…. that cannot be fair, I’d hate to lose him….”_

“Katherine, Edgar harassed me pretty brutally as his co-participant during a training!” Evelyne had problems keeping her voice under control. “He more than deserves to be fired! But since you seem to have trouble believing me, I will hand you over to Eileen and David; they can confirm what I have just told you!”

Evelyne went back to their table: “Edgar called Katherine and told her a huge bunch of lies about what happened. Eileen, David &#8211; could of you please talk to her, answer her questions, tell her what really happened? She trusts you.”

The next minutes Evelyne listened to first Eileen, then David slightly upset but patiently answering Katherine’s questions: Yes indeed, it had been Stuart who had informed them about Edgar’s harassment of Evelyne. That Stuart had made sure they took good care of her. That he had been perfectly nice and civil to Evelyne throughout the training, while Edgar had been so disagreeable that Evelyne had done anything to stay out of his way.

Finally David handed her phone back to Evelyne: _“Okay, I’m convinced &#8211; even though I still have trouble believing Pratton seems to be the good guy in this one,”_ she heard Katherine sigh on the other end. _“I’ll keep out of this, not say anything on Edgar’s behalf, let Pratton work it out with HR and the president. But are you sure you want to complete the training after what happened? Even though Pratton is not to be blamed, I can certainly get a dispensation for you right away and you can come home tomorrow.”_

“Hmmm, I haven’t thought about that,” Evelyne was caught by surprise, instantly realizing she would then not see Stuart again. “I don’t know if that is really necessary. I’m okay; I have a great team with Eileen, David and Marek, the new guy for Poland.” 
In a second thought, she contemplated that her leaving would most likely have more strained relations with Stuart in the future as a consequence, something she clearly was not aiming at. “No, I’m staying, I’m really fine, I can handle Stuart, I’ve even learned a few things, filled some gaps in my knowledge these past days. And I don’t want to quit my really nice team.”

_“Okay, if you insist,”_ Katherine’s voice was skeptical. _“I’ll try to believe you that you honestly are okay. I’m relieved though David and Eileen are taking care of you, I trust both of them. And after all, why on earth would you want to stay there at a training course with obnoxious fat-ass Pratton if things weren’t really okay?”_


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 25, 2010)

Woot, go Stuart!  Now, can they finally hook up? Please?


----------



## Amandy (Apr 26, 2010)

The big fat wolf going after his little red riding hood imagery is so flippin hot... swoon!


----------



## agouderia (Apr 29, 2010)

*IV &#8211; Twisting fate*

Coming into breakfast the next morning, Evelyne felt all eyes on her, some serious nudging, whispering and shushing going on among her co-participants. 

David came up towards her with a well filled breakfast tray: “Why don’t we go out and sit on the porch for breakfast?”

Breathing a sigh of relief and nodding, she followed him and sat down in the shade. “How do you feel this morning?” David looked at her in concern.

“Actually, I feel pretty normal, slept okay,” Evelyne sighed. “But that was uncomfortable, going in there; clearly noticing everyone was talking about me...”

“Don’t let that get to you,” David stressed. “Nothing that happened is your fault &#8211; it’s simply the best excuse these people have had for wild gossip in a long time. Naturally, the members of Edgar’s group are a bit upset about losing him, also clueless of what to do now…. but they’ll get over it, he wasn’t exactly popular with them either.”

Eileen joined them with the front desk’s handheld, giving Evelyne a hug, “How are you doing, dear? Stuart wants to know, I have him on the phone right here.”

“Tell him thank you for asking, I’m fine, honestly I am; David is taking good care of me,” at the same time half-admitting to herself, how badly she missed Stuart’s massive physical presence, his reassuring bulk which did seem to promise protection &#8211; David and his stone-age theories must be right about that. 

Stuart had made sure they were seriously busy the entire day with having to develop three alternatives on an assignment while David, Eileen and Marek shielded her pretty well from the others. 

Standing at the dinner buffet in the evening, trying to decide what to have, Evelyne felt a light touch on her shoulders, heard Stuart’s deep voice murmur gently, “How was your day? Do you feel alright?” - turning around to see him looking at her in concern. But his touching her shoulders this time was an almost fatherly gesture, at arm’s length, no chance for her to unconsciously lean into his big warm belly for comfort as she strongly desired. 

“I’m doing fine, really. My group was very sweet and considerate all day,” Evelyne did her best to give him a warm, confident smile. 

“Look, I would understand it if you didn’t want to stay. I talked to several people at the agency’s headquarters &#8211; it would be perfectly okay with everyone if you went home, finished off the paperwork of the training from there. It’s no question of you passing, you’re way too good,” Stuart showed concern and understanding. “There is only one thing I have to ask you to do…”

“Stuart, thank you for your concern &#8211; but I’m honestly okay. Nothing really happened &#8211; I was not physically or deeply emotionally hurt; thankfully you saw to that,” before it hit her in dismay. “Or would you prefer if I leave?”

Stuart shook his head with a small smirk: “Of course I don’t want you to leave. I only want to make sure you’re fully comfortable with the situation here after what happened. So you’re truly ready to stay?”

“Yes, all the way to the end!”

“Okay &#8211; but now the uncomfortable part.” Stuart sighed lightly. “I have to ask you to give a written statement on what happened yesterday evening with Edgar, for the agency’s files, in case he sues us.”

“Sure, no problem, I’ll do it right away after I’ve eaten during dinner break, to get it over with.” Seeing his even more concerned look, expecting another worried question, Evelyne stopped him short, “I am seriously, totally fine with writing that down. It’ll do me good; hopefully be true closure for a disgusting, but in the end minor event, okay?” Stuart nodded skeptically but let her go.

Writing down her testimony of what had happened with Edgar fortunately was as easy for her as she had predicted to Stuart, making her start to feel defensive as she handed it in to him only to be greeted again with a worried look. 

As the evening progressed, she was getting more and more frustrated and annoyed. Stuart had reverted from playful bad wolf in her presence to watchful, concerned and dull German Sheppard watching over her like over the helpless lamb in the herd, keeping his distance. Evelyne longed for his naughty flirting; his semi-intentional body contact which sent electrical jolts through her nervous system causing those wonderfully lusty sensations in her insides.

Her mood turned decidedly sour as he did a quick evaluation of their assignments telling her group not to present version no. 2 which she had prepared, but no. 3 &#8211; meaning she would have to do an entire set of new boards. 
“Fabulous, good night everybody, I’m off to re-write our presentation,” Evelyne snapped, getting up to leave.

“Don’t go now, you must stay, we wanted to do games night,” Marek protested.

“Relax Evelyne, stay here, you’re so practiced at writing the presentations, you can still do that later,” Stuart added. “Look, I actually took a major detour today to the only decent liquor store far and wide to get you this nice, drinkable Argentinean Merlot-Cabernet …you have to at least try it.”

Looking at Eileen and David, seeing their encouraging looks, she relented, “Okay a glass of wine and a round of games.”

While Stuart poured out wine, Marek started in dividing the eight people in 4 teams of two through an intricate and incomprehensible game of throwing dice &#8211; with Stuart ending up as Evelyne’s partner. This immediately cheered her, noticing that the seating arrangements around the low wooden table were four small 2-seater benches. 
Settling on one, she smiled expectantly at Stuart raising her glass, “Cheers! Here’s your seat!” feeling herself start to tingle warmly just contemplating cozying up to him again in a minute. 

“Ahhh naugh, I’m too big for that as a 2-seater, you’ll be uncomfortable,” Stuart shook his head, pulling up a battered wicker chair next to her small bench.

“Good move Stuart,” Eileen praised him. “You finally realized that not all seating arrangements here can accommodate you easily.” &#8211; making Evelyne glumly ponder whether this was the way fate was paying her back for turning down her one good chance to seriously get smooch with Stuart. Increasingly turned on feeling him so close and yet so distant from her, Evelyne sulked, didn’t pay attention to the odd strategy game they had started to play and stuck to looking deeply into her wine glass.

“Hey… it’s your turn, Evelyne!” Stuart nudged her elbow “What’s wrong with you? You’re not paying attention at all! We’ve already as good as lost this round… Don’t you like the wine? I thought it might be down your line…”

“The wine is great, I’ll gladly have some more,” Evelyne stretched out her glass to him for a re-fill, with her other hand threw the dice. As Stuart leaned over to get the wine bottle, his chair let out an ominous crack, it’s front legs buckled and broke down &#8211; Stuart falling forward and tearing the game board to the floor in an attempt to catch his fall. 

“F***!” was Stuart’s only response as everybody froze. Evelyne’s eyes went wide before she felt giggles bubble up in her, biting into her hand to stop from bursting into laughter. But she jumped to her feet, offered Stuart her free hand to help him up while still smothering her giggles with the other one, not looking him in the eye so he wouldn’t see hers were brimming with laughter. 

“Okay, let it out, you can laugh out loud at the fat guy for breaking the chair,” Stuart growled looking at her thunderously &#8211; this only increasing Evelyne’s merriment. She grabbed the wine bottle, poured him another glass, gently shoved him down on her small but sturdy wooden bench, re-filled her own glass and squeezed in next to him, relishing in the tingles running down her back as her hip snuggled against the vast fat tire around his middle. 
“Cheers? To sturdy seating arrangements?” she smiled mischievously at him.

“Oh Evelyne, you’re a sweety! Have you ever been rescued out of an embarrassing situation so nicely before, Stuart?” Eileen asked.

“Cheers Evelyne, thank you!” Stuart’s look was half angry, half amused by now. 

As they started a new arts and entertainment quiz game &#8211; something she was decidedly good at &#8211; Evelyne quickly reverted to her perky side: A fun game, a good glass of wine and the perfect seating arrangement to inconspicuously and “accidentally” squeeze a much of Stuart’s fat as she liked, let herself get agreeably aroused as his warm bulk heated her up &#8211; maybe this evening wasn’t going to be all bad. Still, Stuart kept his hands strictly to himself, eyed her with a mixture of doubt and amusement from the side, ineffectively tried to make himself as small as possible in the constricted seating.

As the evening wound down, David unfortunately reminded Evelyne of the tasks at hand, “I hate to say it, but shall we go over to the meeting room to pick out the materials for you to re-write our presentation? I feel really guilty asking you to do it &#8211; but you know I’m totally awful at it….” 

“It’s okay, you’re right …we have to do that,” sighing Evelyne got up and followed him, “Good night everyone.”

Dragging her feet in collecting the materials, Evelyne hoped for Stuart to end his conversation with Marek so they could walk back together, maybe giving her the chance for a real good night kiss …but no such luck. She hugged David good night and set off to her room.

On the way back, Evelyne had to admit she felt tipsy, extremely turned on and was wondering how she would get through another night of alternating between fantasizing about and agonizing over Stuart; maybe she should use the excuse she had to drive home tomorrow after all. Reaching her room, she tried to fit the key into the lock, dropping and spilling all the pins, cards and pens she was holding in her hands in the process across the walk way. 

“Oh shit!” &#8211; Evelyne opened her room’s door, turned on the small light, started collecting the many scattered items as she heard a heavy tread and looked up to see Stuart coming. 
He looked at her scrambling with a small grin, “I’m not very useful at bending down to pick up things, this big fellow here is in the way” &#8211; giving his belly a resounding slap. “But I can help by holding everything you gather,” stretching out his hands. 

Giggling, Evelyne did as suggested. As they had sorted everything out, Stuart put his load on the small table in her room, gave her a light hug with one arm, “Good night!” before turning to leave. 

In a split second, Evelyne’s body, aided by the alcohol buzz, won the battle over her brain, which waved a timid white flag of surrender acknowledging it too did not want to face yet one more night of mental infighting. She reached for Stuart’s hand, pulled him back, closed the door and started kissing him, running her hands down his flabby sides to fully grab into his belly. 
He responded carefully, fitting her in an embrace and turning her face up to him, “Are you sure you want this? Are you absolutely sure?” he said raising his eyebrows in questioning.

“I’m positive I want this, I desperately need this,” Evelyne insisted, “Under one condition: Nobody must ever find out &#8211; this is strictly, only between you and me! Promise?”

“What do you think of me? I never kiss and tell! It’s your decision to publicize it or not!” Stuart growled looking a bit offended, but leaned in for the voracious kiss she had been craving all day, before crushing her into his big body. “So what next?” he teased softly, licking and biting the side of her neck. “Do you want it long, gentle and tender, or do you feel more like wild, hard and fast?”

“Right now, I’m dying for wild, hard and fast,” Evelyne purred.

“Then hurry up to get these cloths off of me &#8211; this dress of yours is no major obstacle,” Stuart ran his finger down the few buttons on Evelyne’s dress deftly undoing then, making it drop open to reveal her lavender silk bra and panties, while she started unbuttoning his shirt moving on to futilely struggling with his belt and the hook of his waistband under his heavy belly overhang, getting more turned on by the second before looking at Stuart in helpless pleading.

He looked highly amused; lead her hands back down to his crotch, “If you want to play with big guys, you have to learn how to unpack them! Try again,” he prodded her on while easing down her panties, slipping a practiced hand between Evelyne’s thighs, pressuring her intensely. Inhaling sharply, Evelyne bent down and managed to unbuckle his belt &#8211; but the small hook of his tight waistband was still trapped under a bulging role of fat. She could feel his erection straining through the fabric, went on to rub it gingerly until Stuart moaned in her ear, “Try harder, we’re not going to get anywhere if you don’t get that unhooked…” While still firmly stimulating her, he snapped open the clasp of Evelyne’s bra behind her back with the ease of experience, freeing her full breasts, biting into her nipples playfully. 

As he straightened himself back up, Evelyne kissed him hard before working her way down, nibbling on his thick man boobs for the first time, kissing her way south over the expanse of his belly, rubbing her face in its soft, bouncy flesh until she kneeled in front of him and could actually half see the resisting hook. Using both hands, tugging hard, she could loosen it enough to pull it apart finally opening it, the zipper automatically running down as the Stuart’s belly fat pushed forward to freedom, into Evelyne’s waiting hands. She immediately pulled down his boxers, tentatively circled his erection and coyly rubbed it against the soft hang of his belly, eyeing his reaction with curiosity.

“Good girl,” Stuart groaned, pulled her back up, burying his face between her breasts, kicking off his pants and moving her over towards the big bed. Firmly pushing her down on her back, but making sure she was comfortable on a pile of pillows, Stuart bore down on her with his full weight, slightly struggling to reach over his belly far enough to kiss her, intently massaging her breasts, “Not squashed yet? I’m not too heavy for you?”

“No, oh god, no … it’s incredible,” Evelyne whimpered, pulling him down tighter, vaguely realizing how unbelievably safe and protected she felt smothered in his flesh. From there on, she was lost as to what exactly was happening, she was reduced to the physical sensations of his weight on her, clawing into his abundant fat for support, his musky smell and whatever he was doing to stimulate her until all her feelings were concentrated on the aching need between her thighs, making her gasp, “Please, get in me .. I really want to feel you…” 

Panting, Stuart shook his head, kissed her once more before continuing his stimulation before all of a sudden in a surprising move he pulled up her legs and entered her, making her climax almost instantly &#8211; only to then realize he was still thrusting in her, working her up to a second orgasm which left her in a state of semi-oblivion to everything else.

As he lifted his bulk off, Stuart gave Evelyne a chance to catch her breath before he sprawled across the bed, grunting softly, “Come here!” pulling her into a tight hug as she snuggled into his side. She was overwhelmed by the intensity of her own physical responses, did not know what to think or say, simply lay there, watching Stuart’s massive tummy mound quiver in labored breathing, quietly running her fingers across his pliable flesh, squeezing here and there, caressing new folds and bulges she discovered. 

“How are you doing?” Stuart murmured after sometime.

Evelyne swallowed hard, whispering almost inaudibly, “Too wonderful for words.”

“Sounds pretty good,” he chuckled appreciatively, fondling her breasts. “One thing: You asked me to promise to strictly keep this between us…”

“Yes…please …” Evelyne felt an uncomfortable jolt.

“Why is this so important for you? Is it because I’m so fat?”

“No, of course not! Why should it?” Evelyne sat up looking at him in wide-eyed disbelief.

“Well, it’s not that uncommon for young women not to stand up to their preferences for big guys …” Stuart kneaded her round buttocks. “Enjoy the fat in private, ridicule it in public … that’s an attitude I’m not willing to put up with…”

“I’d never do that,” Evelyne shook her head. “My personal leanings are private &#8211; but I don’t deny them in public either, if they ever are an issue …”

“That’s what I thought, nice to hear it confirmed,” Stuart gave her another of those long hot kisses. “So what’s your reason for insisting on keeping this very private?”

“Well, you know…umm … you have a sort of reputation…,” Evelyne stuttered, unsure of how to phrase this. “I know there’ve been others, also in the agency … I don’t want to be judged by what my hormones want, or have people think I slept my way into the job … I want them to see my professional credentials and qualifications as the reason for me doing the job.”

“I can understand and respect that &#8211; I know people are very judgmental about such things with young women,” Stuart ran his hand through her hair. “It’s probably a good idea on my behalf too to keep quiet about this. I don’t need another open battle ground in the agency with your friend Katherine &#8211; nor do I want to add cradle robbery to the list of my known sins.”

“Cradle robbery?” Evelyne was unpleasantly surprised.

Stuart grinned at her shamelessly: “You’re a bit young for my tastes…normally I prefer grown women who really know what they want … even though you’re seriously good for your age...”

“But … then why did you make a pass at me…?” She felt hurt and betrayed; half tried to get up out of his embrace.

“Calm down, don’t to be offended, age comes automatically, it’s a marginal criterion,” Stuart held her tight, slipped his hand back between her thighs. “Think straight- you’re cute, curvy, creative … that’s enough to get most guys turned on! And you know big fat wolves have a thing for redheads…” burying his face in her hair, kissing her neck and shoulders roughly. “Plus, the way you stared at this huge gut of mine,”&#8211; jiggling it hard &#8211; “That first evening, positively drooling- how am I supposed to resist that kind of physical interest -it’s not that frequent.”

Evelyne blushed dark red, “I’m sorry; I never knew it was so obvious….”

“Nothing to be sorry about,” he kissed her reassuringly. “Maybe it’s not that obvious to others, but it’s something I’ve learned to look out for and notice, very gladly notice … it’s irresistible. I won’t apologize for it: I’m a big guy with a big appetite for the good sensuous pleasures in life … good food, good drink, good sex…whatever temptation is on the plate…”

“Good girls aren’t supposed to admit this…but, yeah, I tried resisting too, it didn’t work,” Evelyne smiled bashfully, rubbing and nuzzling his broad chest, toying with the round thick man boobs. “I had to find out what it feels like to be eaten alive…by the big bad and really nice and fat wolf ….” digging her hands deeply into Stuart’s belly, reveling in the abundant flesh.

With a sharp breath, Stuart turned her back over, pinning her down with his weight, “Yeah, you already look very pleasantly devoured…but not quite! I still owe you long, gentle and tender…so here goes …”


----------



## ashblonde (May 3, 2010)

:eat2: this was lovely... will there be more?


----------



## agouderia (May 4, 2010)

ashblonde said:


> :eat2: this was lovely... will there be more?



..... thank you .... :blush:

.... yes, there is one more chapter to come .... these two have a few more issues to resolve ... but I have a deadline this week keeping me from doing entertaining writing ....


----------



## agouderia (May 9, 2010)

*V  Under cover action *

Youre seriously hungry this morning, David looked at the pile of four blueberry pancakes on Evelynes plate she was attacking with a sense of urgency.

Yeah, Im ravenous today, dont ask me why, she gulped down some coffee between bites. 

At any rate, its good to see youve really gotten your appetite back. Stuart settled heavily at their table, his own plate piled high with eggs, bacon and hash browns, giving her a small grin. Im also truly relieved to see you seem to be fully over the Edgar episode, I was worried.  making David nod in assent. 

Thank you both, you both helped me a lot, Evelyne mumbled, blushing.

How did you work out our new board presentation? David asked, making Evelynes jaw drop in guilty horror  she had completely forgotten about that; even this morning all her brain seemed to be willing to do was replay short blue-movie clips of last night.

Well, well  looks like we have a bad girl here who didnt do her homework. Stuart raised his eyebrows in mock reproach, almost choking on suppressed laughter as David looked puzzled. But you had the materials in your hands as you went to your room  how could you forget that?

Mortified, Evelyne stammered, I dont know, mustve been too much wine last night . I somehow fell asleep just sitting down on the bed for a second.. this morning I overslept. Barely being able to look into Davids unbelieving face, who quietly asked, 

What are we going to do now?

Evelyne got up to leave. Well, forget breakfast! Its my fault, Ill hurry up, try to get as much ready as possible before our session.

Stuart looked at her strictly. Sit down Evelyne, finish your breakfast. Youve had a rough few days, things like that can happen. As an absolute exception, Ill let the other groups go first while you can discretely write your new version in the back, okay? Just dont ever let that happen again!

Seriously ashamed, Evelyne looked down to murmur. Thank you. I promise this is a never again mistake. While quickly finishing off her pancakes in silence before leaving, she berated herself incessantly  after all her goal had been for Stuart to respect her talent for the job, not have him give her special treatment overlooking professional gaffes because shed had a roll in the hay with him. 

As the morning session started, Evelyne was already half-way through writing the new presentation, David sorting it out. Its hard not to be jealous seeing how quickly you can write up a good presentation even under pressure. But it was very nice of Stuart to consider how difficult your week has been, be a little generous about finishing the assignment now. 

Evelyne muttered under her breath, still annoyed with herself but now intensely concentrating on her work, finishing their new presentation design before even the first group was half-way through. The leftovers of Edgars group went next but they had produced such a disastrous case study that Stuarts evaluation and feed-back seemed to take forever  at least too long for Evelyne to stick to her vow of totally focusing on work. Instead her mind reverted, fighting the slowly creeping in boredom, to lustily appraising Stuarts body language. Following the gestures of his big padded hands, remembering how they had felt between her thighs, seeing his belly bounce as he rocked on the balls of his feet in exasperation, watching the thick fat tire arrange itself in bulk around his middle as he sat down, imagining squeezing herself against it.

Her reverie was broken as even laid back David scraped his chair in impatience next to her muttering, Cant they get it over with? Their case is hopeless- this is more tedious than a wisdom tooth extraction at the dentists! 

Snickering, Evelyne became uncomfortably aware how seriously turned on she was again  and immediately dashed to the restroom to let cold water run over her hands as Stuart called for a break after finally ending the evaluation. As she returned to set up their presentation with David, Stuart looked it over with a small grin. Life is not fair  some naughty girls get away with partying all night and still produce better last minute results than other poor people who worked painstakingly all day, making Evelyne blush in spite of herself.

David started their presentation and as she took over in the second half, she caught Stuarts eyes giving her a sensual, pleased once over which sent a wave of panic through her  what if someone noticed and deduced the obvious? After they had finished, she said sotto-voce to Stuart on returning to her seat, Dont look at me like that in public! making him raise his eyebrows in surprise.

In the next round as Stuart started explaining what their last assignment for the final big presentation was going to be, Evelyne kept her head bowed, took notes only listening to him in order to keep her naughty imagination from leading her astray again. Im sorry to say so, but this afternoon I will have to leave again for a meeting at our regional agency subsidiary; they have a major crisis right now. Be productive, enjoy your work and see everybody tomorrow morning, Stuart ended shortly before lunch.

Evelyne felt only mild disappointment mixed with relief  Stuarts physical absence might help cool her overwrought imagination, let her concentrate on work, catch a good nights sleep and avoid embarrassment in case he or she were not able to keep their eyes or hands to themselves. 

Her group worked away very efficiently throughout the afternoon, only to be surprised that the other groups kept coming in for advice or to rather randomly start copying pieces of their presentations.

This really annoys me, Evelyne shook her head to David. Especially since I dont know what they want to achieve this way  they have completely different assignments, our layouts dont fit at all!

In addition, they dont have your handwriting, David smirked. But youre right, also content wise its totally off.

Set on spending a quiet evening, Evelyne was surprised to receive a text message from Stuart towards the end of dinner: _Meet me 11:30 p.m. -small pier on rear end of lake._

That sounded intriguing  making Evelyne return to the dining hall right after dinner to ask whether she might take some leftovers from the buffet, using the excuse that her group intended to work late and the guys sometimes got hungry again.

Shortly after 11 p.m. she set out, equipped with a blanket, basket and flashlight she kept in her car, carefully picking her way along the narrow path around the lake. As she reached the small pier, Stuart was already standing there, leaning against a post, his bulk a dark mass against the waters reflection.

How cliché can you get  a red head with a basket out in the woods? 

Well  I understood this to be a pick-nick invitation, so I wanted to be prepared. Also, I thought you might be hungry after such a long day.

Ummm, youre so sweet, so smart, Stuart wrapped her in his arms, kissing her slowly, hungrily. Youre so right; Im starving, in every respect. I wanted to give you a rest, but the meeting was a disaster  with the choice of staying with the agency dunces or driving back to see you no chance of resisting. He pulled her hard into his body, making her straddle one of his thick thighs. My plan was to invite you for a midnight swim  I even stole some towels in the agency.

Laughing lightly, Evelyne dug her fingers into his love-handles. Great plan - Im definitely game  first swim  then picnic!

In a flash, she had undone his trousers this time; pulled open his shirt, cuddled his heavy belly, and pulled her own t-shirt over her head while letting Stuart strip off her Bermuda shorts and panties, wickedly feeling her up. Dropping her clothes, she took his hand and led him to the water wading in, shivering pleasantly as its chill crept up her legs.

Wow, you have no inhibitions whatsoever at swimming in the nude, do you?

Ive never thought about that, but I guess I dont, Evelyne giggled. Thats what comes from partially growing up in Europe, topless and nudist beaches are pretty common on the continent. I had some school friends whose families were seriously into it, so Ive been every once in a while  it simply feels great. - diving in and splashing water all over Stuart.

Admittedly, coming from the mores of rural Wisconsin, it took me a lot longer to get used to the idea and practice but I agree, it feels wonderful,  Stuart launched himself in heavily with a massive belly flop, creating a big tidal wave washing over Evelynes head, making her squeal in delight. She dived down then slowly felt her way back up, squeezing, grabbing, pinching all parts of Stuarts abundant flab before she surfaced to wrap herself full bodily around him, her legs around his vast middle, digging her heels into his soft buttocks and playfully abusing his big belly as a sort of bouncy castle to boost herself up on, kissing him every time she bore back down.

Ooof, thats pretty wild! Stuart wheezed, After seeing you play around in the pool with David, I knew youd love a water romp  but this is more than I expected! Slow down, stay put for a second, give me a chance 

Gleefully smiling, Evelyne let herself glide down, now wrapping herself under Stuarts belly, feeling it push heavily into her lap, despite the buoyancy of the water, holding on with her hands around his neck, her own breasts floating on display under his chin.

Thats better, Stuart leaned in for a kiss, then nibbled at her breasts while she started to run her hands over his body, fingering it intensely, the sensation of the cool water over his soft plush skin with the warm flesh underneath being tantalizing. The buoyancy of the water seemed to almost add another dimension to his bulk, creating new bulging forms, full curves or prominent mounds she had never felt before. Her explorations were accompanied by Stuart pushing her up in slow motion against the soft, heavy underside of his belly, making her feel his hard on teasing its way between her thighs before entering her, while the float in the water allowed all movements to be drawn out, languidly, unbearably heightening the arousal. The interplay of cool liquid, warm softness and hot hardness was excruciatingly erotic, Evelyne half held her breath not wanting to break the spell making her duck her head under water to smother the noise of her climax.

Wrapping herself even tighter around Stuart, she remained silent as he slowly carried her towards the shore, before he gently pushed her down murmuring into her ear. I know youd stay in all night, but youre already freezing and Im still starving - lets have that picnic of yours.

After drying and settling on the blanket, Evelyne started unpacking her basket, spreading out roast chicken, rice salad, small quiches, cheese as well as cherry pie for dessert, water and a bottle of the red wine Stuart had brought. 

You really seem to be one of these redheads normally only to be found in fairy tales who are seriously good at packing pick-nick baskets, Stuart teased fondly, letting her slip a piece of chicken in his mouth. Before he could help himself to his own plate, Evelyne already held a forkful of quiche to his lips, which he dutifully swallowed, raising his eyebrows as he noticed it was followed by a spoon of rice salad: So you actually want to physically feed me, right?

Evelyne blushed and squirmed uncomfortably, looking at him from under lowered lashes, before nodding timidly:  if its okay for you?

If you enjoy it, go ahead . as long as I get enough to eat this way, Im seriously hungry, Stuart laughed softly, taking a sip of wine before opening his mouth for another bite of quiche. 

Evelyne set to feeding Stuart with one hand, with the other to further exploring his body, fascinated by its size, expanse and the brute strength she could feel underneath the squeezable softness. 

Youre sooo big, she cooed in awe, Even with both hands, I have trouble fitting my fingers around your wrist.

That seriously turns you on, doesnt it? he gave her a gentle kiss and a devilish grin. Youre dying to know how big I am exactly, how much I weigh, isnt that so? I saw that look on your face when Eileen brought up the subject 

Evelyne held his gaze despite turning slightly pink again: If you know I want to know  why dont you tell me?

Stuart laughed causing his belly to jiggle under Evelynes arm, making her press it in a little deeper to intensify the vibration of the soft quivering flesh over the now full, firm stomach. Okay, why not  Im pretty sure its down your line. Since my divorce Im back up to my lucky number . 333

Ouuuh  333. Alexander the Great. Evelyne murmured dreamily, rubbing her face in his belly flab.

How do you know my middle name is Alexander, I never use it?

Evelyne almost choked laughing. Youre honestly as unbelievably vain as everybody always warned me! Immediately thinking Alexander the Great refers to your unknown middle name! I was thinking of Alexander the Great of Macedonia, Greek king and his victory over the Persians at Issus 333 BC  the founding stone of his empire  as an easy memory aid!

Admittedly all I have to offer here is my own personal 333 pounds of fat empire, hope thats good enough for you Stuarts expression was slightly disgruntled.

Thats absolutely all I need right now  whod want an empire thats got Iran and Afghanistan in it these days anyway? Open up, I want to add a few more ounces to the 333, Evelyne moved a big bite of cherry pie to his mouth. 333, your own personal lucky weight number, thats sort of cute. Has it always been like that? trying to broach the interesting subject of his weight history, while intensely fondling him as a distraction.

Stuart gave her a knowing look. Well, for a long time-Im a pretty superstitious person. I come from a family of big Wisconsin dairy farmers, were all big, Ive always been big, realized early on being big is how Im meant to be. Apart from the numerology, 333 feels just right, its easy to maintain without starving myself, no problems with health or mobility but big enough to be content with

And big enough to be seriously sexy 

Im flattered you see it that way, Stuart swallowed the last bite of cherry pie, moaning. Oooh, very full, insanely excited  could you please finally stop teasing me so badly down there, do me the favor and climb on top of me?
****

The last day of the presentation skills course with the trial presentation and the final assessment sobered Evelyne up, making her focus on giving a good presentation to not disappoint Stuart, let her group down and meet her own expectations. To make sure her mind didnt go astray again, she had talked the others into letting her group go first to get it over with.

The program she and David had developed went pretty smoothly, they were just exasperated how long the interactive parts took and that results were not quite as they had imagined. It was a small consolation that the other groups had completely left out these aspects, sticking to a more lecture format which was rather dull. Stuart gave constructive feedback to all groups in the plenary followed by short one on one sessions, surprisingly calling on Evelyne and David to come in together.

I dont need to tell the two of you that youre good, Stuart sighed as they sat down. It was a medium sized mistake of mine to use the standard group selection procedure  instead I shouldve made sure youre not in one group. The others never stood a chance against your combined talents; the imbalance was too strong. Somehow I overlooked how well you hit it off together and wouldnt go for competitive but definitely choose each other as team mates!

David and Evelyne looked at each other, grinning and shrugging. Instant friendship?

Normally no problem, it only led to rather lopsided results in this training course, Stuart went on. What I do have to tell both of you: Dont overdo it. Dont show off all the skills you have. Dont use every method and technique you can work. Give your participants a break  let them process things and catch up with you, then youll get better results. The presentation program you set up was flawless  but it was just too much for your target group and the time frame. Do you understand?

Both of them nodded, as Evelyne said, We sort of noticed we werent getting the results we expected, have already discussed what we should have cut. 

What would you suggest we leave out? David asked prompting Stuart to go at length into the details of their program.


----------



## agouderia (May 9, 2010)

The kitchen had outdone itself with a farewell barbecue buffet with Stuart supplying a crisp Chardonnay for the wine drinkers benefit. 

Evelyne, can I get you to fix me a farewell dessert plate, please? Stuart grinned at her, patting his roundly stuffed belly, resting like a dome in his lap. 

Any time, Evelyne smiled and headed towards the buffet.

Evelyne dear, remember  a dessert plate is for dessert, thats more than enough! Eileen called after her as Stuart groaned and rolled his eyes.

Naturally Evelyne took a dinner plate and put some effort into coming up with a visually appealing dessert arrangement, not overfilling the plate though.

As she set it in front of Stuart he looked at it searchingly. Very nice  but where is the white chocolate mousse with the dark chocolate sauce? I specifically asked for that, they promised theyd make it again for tonight.

There wasnt any, Evelyne shook her head. You have a sample of everything there was on your plate.

Was the bowel maybe already empty?

No, I saw no mousse or mousse leftovers on the buffet.

Stuart grunted angrily, waving the buffet responsible over. Well, Ill talk to the kitchen about that! They cant say theyll make it and then forget it  were paying the tab here. Go get your boss for me!

Good lord, Stuart, how old are you? Four or forty? Bitching about not getting the favorite dessert you dont need in the first place? Evelyne put way too much on your plate anyhow. Eileen shook her head.

As the kitchen manager came to listen to Stuarts complaint, she was totally flustered. Mr. Pratton, I dont understand. Of course we made the white chocolate mousse with the dark chocolate sauce  I personally put the mousse out on the buffet in one of the ice bowls to keep it cool. It should be right next to the peach pie, please come look.

Stuart heaved himself up and lumbered after her to the buffet, while Eileen, Evelyne and David watched his what seemed to be animated discussion with the upset kitchen manager, Evelyne picking away at a piece of peach pie. 

Humph, its unbelievable, looks like the white chocolate mousse was stolen from the buffet, Stuart said grumpily, dropping back heavily into his seat, aggressively tackling his dessert plate. Evelyne and David looked at each other, grinning, until Evelyne got the giggles, couldnt control it any longer and burst out laughing. Whats so funny about that?

Completely incapable of answering with laughter, David responded for Evelyne. Objectively speaking, its sort of odd and rather funny to have a bowl of chocolate mousse stolen, isnt it?

Having my favorite dessert here stolen is absolutely not my sense of humor, Stuart grunted darkly, shoveling in some raspberry millefeuille, making Evelyne giggle even more and Eileen start snickering too.

It took Stuart some time and two glasses of wine to get over the dessert incident before he gave the official farewell speech. The evening wound down rather quickly since everyone was tired, Evelyne sitting demurely next to David on one of the small benches avoiding Stuarts glances as far as possible.

As they headed back to their rooms, she hugged first David good night, then at her rooms door Eileen and Stuart very lightly, ignoring his obvious, inviting look, slipping in quickly and closing the door behind her.

***

Youre pretty sneaky, Stuart said as he entered Evelynes room some 20 minutes later, waving me off but slipping your key into my trouser pocket with the order to come by in twenty minutes. Why couldnt I just knoc his mouth dropping open as he saw the sight before him.

Evelyne had arranged herself on the bed in the classic pose of a Titian nude and had strategically distributed scoops of white chocolate mousse over her body, one even on her pouting lips with her head tilted back, while elegantly holding up a pitcher with dark chocolate sauce in one hand.

Youre  wow  totally unbelievable, how did you Stuart was shaking his head grinning from ear to ear like the cat locked into the cream factory, as Evelyne grunted, Uuuuumph signaling to the scoop of chocolate mousse on her lips which kept her from speaking. He bent down, took a big lick of the mousse to feel Evelynes mouth open underneath for a very sweet, creamy kiss.

Well arranged dessert platters are not good at opening doors  hence giving you the key. I wanted to make absolutely sure you got a nice big portion of your favorite dessert this last evening, she smiled in mock modesty.

A nice big portion of my favorite dessert -what an understatement! Hell, this is by far the most sensational dessert platter Ive ever been served- incredible, Stuart was undressing as quickly as possible, still shaking his head incredulously. Ive noticed over the week that youre really creative . but this  too spectacular for words! So you went and stole the mousse off the buffet for me?

Blushing naughtily, Evelyne nodded. When I saw they brought it out, the idea flashed through my mind. Since nobody was watching, I sneaked it. Ill explain and apologize somehow tomorrow morning; I dont want anybody else to get the blame. Seeing him lean over to start licking the mousse from her breasts, she added with a wicked grin, Now heres the dark chocolate sauce, you can pour it as you like on the white chocolate mousse. I didnt want to do it beforehand, not knowing which mix you like or wanting everything to get too mushy 

This is complete insanity! Stuart carefully poured some of the dark chocolate sauce over her breasts, licked some off but also scooped a bit up with his finger and slipped it into Evelynes mouth. Do any of your bigot, conformist and up-tight friends in the agency have only the slightest clue how vivid and naughty an imagination youre hiding in that little red head?

Seeing Evelynes eyes go wide with terror as she shook her head wildly, he immediately gave her another small scoop of mousse to lick off his fingers. No need to panic, Ill now tell less than ever  why deprive myself of these fabulous outbursts of that naughty imagination?  very tenderly finishing off the rest of the mousse from her breasts before pouring more chocolate sauce down over the mousse covering her belly button. 

Leaning back, Evelyne gave into the sensations of Stuart literally eating her up, rubbing the sides and jiggling his increasingly taught, massive belly back and forth, only raising herself up to lick off some chocolate which had gotten smudged on it. As he had almost cleaned her off, she pulled him down on her with all her strength, pressing his bulk into her and wrapping her legs around his shoulders. Come, now really let me feel just how heavy you are before handing over to her hormonal brain.

With a deep groan, Stuart rolled off to cuddle Evelyne suffocating in sheer physical delight, burying his face in her hair. Ive never been so beautifully rewarded for being mean and scheming  its not exactly character building!

What are you talking about? 

"Ummm Im not sure I should tell you, guilt, pride, embarrassment and amusement crept across Stuarts face in rapid succession. Its my fault you had to come here. I used all my influence with the agencys president to make him veto Katherines and Harriets attempt to get you a dispensation for the training.

Evelyne didnt respond, lay there digesting this, until Stuart looked at her in anxious questioning. Why did you do that?

It had nothing to do with you personally, I didnt know you at all, Stuart shrugged, looking uncomfortable seeing her knitting her eyebrows. You know Im at odds with Katherine- she clearly has academic smarts, but she has no people skills and the wrong approach to international work. Judging from the look on your face, thats something youre well aware of, isnt that so? 

Evelyne squirmed in his arms and rolled her eyes. The other members of your new international project group struck me as highly incompetent, so I thought even if I cant stop Katherine from getting some of her people in, I could at least have it documented in the files that they hadnt passed all assessments in case there ever was trouble. I never expected Katherine to be hiding a true diamond like you  personally, professionally  among all her dunces!

He kissed her intensely to emphasize his words, until Evelyne sighed and asked, Why are you telling me this?

I guess I feel sort of guilty, Stuart acknowledged quietly. And I dont want to run the risk of maybe someone else in the agency telling you, have you get seriously mad at me. Are you? Seeing Evelyne slowly shake her head, he went on. When I laid eyes on you that first evening, I forgot all about it. I just saw this cute redhead with great cleavage drooling over my fat  and when you did one of the best introductions ever, I was completely smitten. All I could think of was how to get your hands on my belly and myself into your pants it only crossed my mind briefly at dinner who you actually were when you said you had been sick. But it didnt matter anymore; I already knew you were good; my whole plan had become pointless. I know its not ethical to go after a participant, but I simply couldnt resist, seeing you all day, everything about you good enough to eat. What happened with Edgar made me notice I was going too far too  but then you wouldnt cool it, kept coming on to me

Evelyne blushed, giggled and started sharply pinching his belly flab. Yeah, I was wild about getting my hands on this big beautiful belly of yours from the moment I saw it. You got lucky that Katherine and the others warned me about all the wrong things - they dont know I love big guys, especially big guys who love being big. So I came with the totally wrong set of defenses  ignored all the good girl rules ... couldnt resist giving you a try in the end  

I hope you see that as a good thing 

No, Ive loved every single moment, well worth giving up on all the good girl principles. Evelyne stretched out across his wide middle, intensely kneading and nibbling his flesh. This is one of the cases in which Casanova would have said _good comes out of evil just as evil comes out of good_  your evil intrigue turning into a good, if not the best way of us meeting.

Seeing his pleased smile, she bit his nipple hard, making him yelp. That tickles your vanity that its a Casanova quote to describe the situation, doesnt it? Its almost cute how conceited you can get! Whatever, I couldnt have avoided you in the agency forever. At the end of the day, your forcing me to come to this training, to this remote location gave me the chance to get to know you away from the scrutiny of all the agency regulars. Can you imagine us having met at training at headquarters, me staying in Katherines guest room as usual, her scowling at you all day.

God no, what a nightmare . having to interact with you under the disapproving eyes of governess Katherine! Stuart shuddered and laughed. 

See, thats also why I prefer to keep this strictly between us, Evelynes eyes showed quiet pleading.

Youre right about that  its better to keep this off the agency marketplace with its hostile bickering. Anyway  why should I expose something to public scrutiny, risk ruining it, which I can enjoy so wonderfully in peace and quiet, 

Stuart turned her over, letting his belly pour heavily into her lap running his thick hands up the insides of her thighs, bearing down on her

****
Evelyne awoke feeling uncomfortably cold and exposed. Groggily turning, she noticed she was alone in the bed, Stuart standing next to it, getting dressed struggling with fastening his waistband under his belly overhang.

Wadda you doing? Wherere you going? What time is it? sitting up blinking, Evelyne rubbed her cold arms.

Shhh, I didnt want to wake you, sleep in before you drive home. I have an early meeting, have to leave now. Stuart sat down heavily on the side of the bed, wrapping her in a long tight bear hug enveloping her in his warm flesh, gently kissing her temples: Thanks for my best training course ever. Take very good care of yourself  see you around the agency.

**** 

A little over a week later Evelyne did the two hour drive from her university to the agencys headquarters to hand in the new French translation of the Caribbean project and have lunch with Katherine. Stuart was in Mexico, so she definitely wouldnt see him around, which probably was better.

You thankfully are in one piece and look like your normal self, Katherine scrutinized her critically. 

Nice to see you again too, Katherine, Evelyne laughed. But seriously, despite the Edgar episode, my week of presentation training was fine, I learned more than I expected, I really enjoyed working with David Grapeton

Yeah, David is a great guy, Katherine nodded. Im truly surprised but relieved you somehow got along with Pratton. I dont know how you did it, but he wrote you a completely normal, positive recommendation

Out of curiosity, what did he write? Evelyne had trouble hiding her eagerness. 

He gave you full marks on all the ratings, wrote only the shortest, most impersonal of comments saying you had incredible potential but were still a bit young. seeing Evelyne role her eyes in frustration, Katherine shook her head. No reason to be upset, you are really young for the job! By Prattons standards, that was a glowing evaluation. Im honestly glad he didnt give you a hard time and gave an objective assessment of your talents - that was more than I ever expected after my own experiences. I dont know how you managed, but youre the first one from our project group to whom he has been civil . might as well use that to improve interactions with our department, having Pratton as an enemy hasnt been easy.

Well, good to hear I didnt screw anything up Evelyne said non-committally.

Your incident with Edgar was most unfortunate though, Katherine muttered not looking at her, its too bad he was fired over it . I also found it really odd; youre not normally his type

Looking at her closely, it suddenly struck Evelyne. Oh no, Katherine, please no! Dont tell me you actually had an affair with him!

Yeah stupid me did of course! You know I cant resist scumbags  first Harriet, then Edgar Katherine sighed and drained her white wine. 

Im so sorry, I dont know what to say, that it had to be me

You have no reason whatsoever to be sorry, Katherine cut her off. You did 
nothing wrong, I know from David you even went out of your way in avoiding Edgar. Its just  well; hes a scumbag that hits on anything that wears a skirt. You happened to be the only eligible young woman far and wide  that was all. Its not your fault. Youre right about my weakness for the Barbies Ken type of guy  I dont think straight when I see one of them. But it feels pretty bad that it had to be you  especially after I had gotten him the chance for that international job

Thats awful! Its not going to hurt your standing in the agency, is it?

Well  it doesnt help either, everybody was already gossiping enough about my having brought Harriet into the agency and her subsequent behavior, Katherine shook her head. How do you do it? Youre 10 years younger than I am  and still you have so much more people smarts! You warned me of Harriet; even got me mad because you pointed out that her work was sub-par and she was just exploiting me. You not only survived Prattons assessment, but got him to respect your professional credentials . you get on with the most different people in your training course  you always stay professional, never let your emotions interfere  how do you work that out at your age?

Evelyne shrugged her shoulders, put on an expression of as wide-eyed innocence as possible while feeling a self-conscious blush creep over her cheeks. Now youre exaggerating, I dont do anything special.

Well, I think I could probably do with learning a bit from you. Dont you want to offer me a training course like _Keeping sexual attraction out of professional interactions  the 7 step approach for women in international careers_ or maybe _Successfully managing big fat self-satisfied idiots in a business environment_? You seem to be a true pro at those, Katherine smirked, while Evelyne laughed too loud to hide her guilty embarrassment. 

Seriously, I am impressed how you got Pratton to simply objectively see and appreciate your talent. I havent told you this yet  and I want a completely honest answer if it would be totally okay for you. It probably is a great career opportunity in the agency, but I dont want you to do anything you dont feel absolutely comfortable with

You lost me there . what are you talking about?

I got the memo this morning, Pratton did the most unusual thing  he asked you to come along next month to Guadeloupe for the launch of the French language Caribbean project as his assistant

What? Evelynes eyes almost popped, sparkling, so she quickly drank some water to hide her exhilaration, choked on it and coughed hard.

Its okay, dear, dont get upset, Katherine patted her back. As I said, even though it probably is a great opportunity regarding money and experience for you as a grad student, you dont have to go if youre not comfortable with it. I understand  its really unheard of, Pratton never works with assistants  but your French skills seem to have convinced him

Well, I guess its an honor and it sounds professionally really interesting for me. What does it pay? Evelyne tried to come across as subdued and technical as possible so Katherine wouldnt notice she was on the verge of jumping up and down squealing in boundless delight. 

Id have to look into the technicalities of the contract for that, Katherine looked at her in concern. But are you sure youre fine with spending two weeks working so directly for Pratton of all people? I know for myself I could never survive 24/14 with that conceited blob - I heard he crashed a chair at your training

Didnt you want to commit to being less shallow, not judging men by their waistlines anymore? Evelyne smirked at Katherine who let out a muffled groan covering her eyes. I understand youre not on good terms with Stuart Pratton because of the Harriet-thing. But I honestly learned more and found him easier to deal with than Brunikowski from the speech training; he was one nasty, annoying and if you ask me incompetent old man.

Well  we dont agree there, even though its good youre so easy going about it. But isnt working in a team with Pratton going a bit far .

Ill be fine, Im way too interested in that project, I translated the papers  its a fabulous opportunity. Im definitely going  Ill come up with a way of managing Stuart Pratton 24/14.. Evelyne let a smile creep over her face, but averted her eyes, a vision of French champagne on sandy beaches with palm trees surfacing in her mind  making her wonder whether hammocks existed that could hold Stuarts weight ,

_Finis_


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2010)

bravo! 

A fantastic denoument, too--it left me with the shivers!


----------



## atwolfe (May 21, 2010)

Kept me greedy for more all the way up to the end; Great story!


----------



## ashblonde (May 26, 2010)

This is one of those stories I will go back and read again; both sweet and sexy.
:bow:


----------



## MarkFan (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, such a lovely story.


----------

